# [H] <Keine Hose kein Problem> 10/10 (M) NH 5/9 (M) ToS



## DrunkenStyler (28. Juli 2017)

*Wer sind wir:*
 
Keine Hose kein Problem ist eine zu Legion neu gegründete, PVE orientiere Gilde auf dem Server (DE)-Onyxia. Der Hauptkern besteht aus progresserfahrenen Spielern, die bereits in deutschen Top-Gilden Erfolge verzeichnen konnten. Unsere Ausrichtung ist semi-hardcore.
 
*Was wir suchen:*
 
Aktuell sind wir wieder verstärkt auf der Suche nach DDs für eine Stammposition im Kader!
Im Hinblick auf bevorstehenden Progress, sind vor allem Schurken gesucht!
 
Sollte deine Klasse bzw. Skillung nicht aufgeführt sein, du jedoch von dir selber überzeugt bist und glaubst, dass du eine Bereicherung für unseren Raid wärst, scheue nicht davor dich trotzdem zu bewerben. Wir sind immer auf der Suche nach aktiven, engagierten und raiderfahrenen Spielern!
 
*Was wir euch bieten:*
 
Wir bieten euch einen progresserfahrenen Raid mit 3 Raidtagen.
 
Mittwoch: 19:30 - 23:00
Donnerstag: 19:30 - 23:00
Sonntag: 19:30 - 23:00
 
- erfahrene Raidleitung
- Konzentriert durchgezogene Raids mit ausreichend &#8222;Trash Talk&#8220;
- faire und gerechte Lootvergabe durch &#8222;LootCouncil&#8220;
- regelmäßige Mythic + Gruppen für high keys/ Twink Runs etc.
 
 
*Was wir von euch erwarten:*
 
- min. 915er iLvl
- min. 52 Traits in eurer main Waffe
- Kritikfähigkeit
- funktionierendes Headset und der Wille es auch zu benutzen
- ein Mindestalter von 20 Jahren
- Pünktlichkeit und Zuverlässigkeit
- eine Raidanwesenheit von 80%
- den Willen und die Motivation auch nach dem 20. wipe noch voll konzentriert dabei zu sein
 
 
Haben wir euer Interesse geweckt und fühlst du dich angesprochen bei den oben genannten Punkten, dann zögere nicht und bewirb dich bei uns!
 
 
*Kontakt:* Ignis#2723 und tehBeenie#2387


----------

